# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Sharpshoey's Dream Yoga Quest Book of Quests

## Sharpshoey

I will be using this as my workbook for this class.

I do have a few questions I would love to have answered before I start though. 

1. Does this replace all other LD practicing I need to do? Would I still need to randomly ask if I'm dreaming and do RC's, or would this be all I need to do?

2. Does this take up a ton of time? I probably would have an hour to and hour and a half per day to do this. Is that enough?

3. You recommend that people in this class take Sageous's WILD class. WILD doesn't work with my sleep schedule, as I can't get up in the middle of the night and lose sleep. So will this class help me get more DILD's? Because DILDs are what I'm working on now.

4. This is kind of like question 1 I guess but does this improve awareness like ADA for example? And I wouldn't need to maintain awareness all day right? Just when I am practicing the meditation for the day?

5. Is this the only Dream Yoga I need to be doing? Would it be necessary to do any other types of Dream Yoga? (if there are any) Or is just this class enough to be able to master LDing?

6. Should I do the meditation before I go to bed or any time during the day? Do certain times work better than others to do it?

I think that is all the questions I have for now and I will ask more if I forgot any.

Thank you and I'm excited to get started!

----------


## Sharpshoey

I have another question. After we are done doing a level of a version in basic skills 1, do we continue to do that practice. So if I'm on level 3 of version 1, would I still sit quietly and relaxed and try and be aware of all the sounds even though I already completed that? The same thing goes when you finish  lesson. Do you still practice things from the past lesson?

And if you do practice things from past lessons and levels, how would you fit in the time for all of it?

----------


## Sharpshoey

*Version 1 Level 1*

I am going to be taking this yoga class nice and slow, so I fully master it and can get all I can out of this class. I will be starting Level 2 tomorrow and I will probably need to take a few days to get OK at it. I know I probably won't have it mastered in that time but I least I will be able to have a basic understanding of it. I don't know how much time I did this session for, because I forgot to check and see when I started, but I'm thinking it was somewhere around ten minutes.

At first I just noticed the crickets and a dog barking. Then I started hearing the cars driving in the distance, the light breeze, and some leaves rustling on the ground. I noticed my own breathing and an apple fell off a tree. I heard a dog walking behind me, his collar was jingling. I then picked up on the faint noise of my breathing. A baby or something screamed and I heard faint talking in the distance. I slowly got more and more relaxed until I was so relaxed I didn't want to get up. It was very pleasurable. I also heard a car door shut, someone walk up onto my porch at my front door, and my mom enter the house shortly after. I heard different types of birds chirping and even some different bugs making different noises that I couldn't otherwise tell apart. I'm sure I'm missing some sounds but I think that gives you a general idea of what I heard. I thought it was really a great exercise, and it really opened my eyes about how many things go unnoticed.

Again, I loved doing this. It made me feel very relaxed and I felt energized after I was done. Hopefully, this type of awareness will carry over so that I'm aware most of the day as I practice more.

QUESTION: even though we only have to post about one version, should we still do all of the versions?

----------


## PKJacker

I'll try to answer some of your questions as best I can.

I'm skipping some since I don't have an answer for them.




> 2. Does this take up a ton of time? I probably would have an hour to and hour and a half per day to do this. Is that enough?



It doesn't take up much time, and most of the things don't require daily practice, so if you're having a tough schedule sometimes, you don't need to worry about fitting in yoga skills.





> 4. This is kind of like question 1 I guess but does this improve awareness like ADA for example? And I wouldn't need to maintain awareness all day right? Just when I am practicing the meditation for the day?



It certainly does improve awareness, most of the higher skills require pretty much full awareness to do.





> 6. Should I do the meditation before I go to bed or any time during the day? Do certain times work better than others to do it?



I personally meditate at any time, but I usually am more willing to spare time for it before I go to sleep, I haven't noticed a real difference other then doing it outside is more interesting with more things going on.





> After we are done doing a level of a version in basic skills 1, do we continue to do that practice. So if I'm on level 3 of version 1, would I still sit quietly and relaxed and try and be aware of all the sounds even though I already completed that? The same thing goes when you finish lesson. Do you still practice things from the past lesson?



I still do some things even though I completed them, but it's more like if I have time, I still put most of my effort only into the current skill I'm working on.

----------


## Sharpshoey

*Version 1 Level 2*

I did this level fr about 12 minutes today. I did it inside my house because it was kinda cold outside. The bad thing was that there weren't as many sounds to listen to. I picked up on the big fan right away, then my own breathing, and a clock ticking. The clock was hard to pick up on and I had to concentrate really hard to keep hearing it. I heard infrequent noises as well, like my pizza sizzling in the oven, a car drive by, a car door shut, and then the house creaking a little.

I also thought another fan was going, and that fan is completely silent. I listened real hard and finally could here it, but I just created the sound myself, because when I opened my eyes, it wasn't going.  ::lol:: 

About halfway through it got really hard to keep all the sounds in my conscious. Many times I would drift off a little and not hear the clock or something. A little further in, I was so relaxed I could have fallen asleep. A couple times my mind drifted away to a thought about something. I wasn't dreaming but I could see it all happening and I had to make a conscious effort to bring my mind back to being aware again.

This exercise was pretty tough and I'm going to be working on it for the next few days until I sort of get a hang of it. Then I will move on to the next exercise and if I have any free time, I will still continue with trying to practice this a little.

----------


## Sharpshoey

I have forgotten to do my yoga for the past two days but I will start to try and do it consistently everyday starting tomorrow. Hopefully the effort I put into this will show in the end and I will get many rewards from the time I put into this practice.

----------


## Sharpshoey

Forgot to do Yoga again yesterday, but I will be doing it today. And I will force myself to do it consistently every day.

----------


## Sharpshoey

Finally did Yoga last night. Still working on level 2 of version 1, which I will probably stay on for the rest of the week. I had to do it while I was laying in bd ready to fall asleep, so I didn't hear as many sounds as if it was at other times, but it was the only time I could get in. Tonight will be the same thing but tommorow I will be able to do it in the day. Anyways, I picked up on the fan, the wind outside, a TV, and my breathing after a while. I also heard the occasional creaks in the house. It was still really hard to keep focus on all the sounds, probably because I haven't done it in a while.

----------

